# A new arrival with pics :D



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK this is not my new arrival....not yet anyways!

We went to All in One garden centre today and I was admisring two baby rabbits...when a little girl comes up going "I want that one...I want that rabbit...can I have that rabbit" at one of the babies....the "cuter" one. Parents just said OK....obviously no preparation had gone ahead! The little brat asks for two and unsurprisingly mum says no....not entirely blaming them for that as the rabbits were priced at £30 each!!!!!!!! But they were brothers...and should have really stayed together as they were cuddled up togtether!!!!!!!!!!!! Was heartbreaking for me. Kept telling my sister how much rabbits should have company and need lots of research with the family in question standing near but they ignored me.

I was SERIOUSLY considering getting him awith the intention of introducing him into my girl group. Nearly asked...but my sister did!!!!!!!!!! 

Not that this is 
Oh yeah this stupid garden centre were feeding these rabbits GUINEA PIG food!!!!!!!!! They don't care!!!

Nevertheless here is the gorgeous boy...possibly called Thucydides...Cid for short.




























To show you how tiny he is...(My sis doesn't mind me putting this up...though she thinks she looks 12 lol)










He is tiny and adorable.....apparently never been handled...but he is pretty calm!!! Could even check his sex...albeit as my sis held him. Never tried to bite us either!

Anyone any idea on breed...was thinking English/English cross....but to be fair I have no idea!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, he's sweet  
I would say there is some nethie in him with those ears, but not sure on the other "bit" lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i was thinking a bit of nethie too, not sure on english tbh, he is the wrong shape, and the marking just looks like a poor broken lol

he is beautiful though

also you and your sister look very alike :lol:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless! little stunner!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Aww, he's sweet
> I would say there is some nethie in him with those ears, but not sure on the other "bit" lol.
> 
> *Heidi*


Haha told you I had no idea on breeds! OK so he will stay relatively ickle then!



Lil Miss said:


> i was thinking a bit of nethie too, not sure on english tbh, he is the wrong shape, and the marking just looks like a poor broken lol
> 
> he is beautiful though
> 
> also you and your sister look very alike :lol:


:nono: You are seriously now the THIRD person this WEEK saying that!!!!!!!! 

Haha though without the metal, body art and hair then yeah I guess lol!

He is a tiny, cuddly bundle of lovliness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Awww he is gorgeous


I'm gonna say he looks like he might have rex in him somewhere, his fur just has that look to me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Awww he is gorgeous
> 
> I'm gonna say he looks like he might have rex in him somewhere, his fur just has that look to me


I was wondering today...cos he has curly whiskers...which is characteristic of rexes right? Or am I completely wrong?

I can't believe for a lonesome pet shop bunny who was never handled (according to the guys in there...though think that means they never handled him) but he was nudging my hand and ankles today and stayed so calmly in my arms today. He is very lovely!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I was wondering today...cos he has curly whiskers...which is characteristic of rexes right? Or am I completely wrong?
> 
> I can't believe for a lonesome pet shop bunny who was never handled (according to the guys in there...though think that means they never handled him) but he was nudging my hand and ankles today and stayed so calmly in my arms today. He is very lovely!


Yes your right hun, curly whiskers is a characteristic of a rex


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yes your right hun, curly whiskers is a characteristic of a rex


Yay I know something


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

And rexes have that velvety fur which is oh-so soft!! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> And rexes have that velvety fur which is oh-so soft!! x


I know which he doesn't really have...more like normal short hair bunnies. Oh well guess what he is will remain largely unknown!


----------

